# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  KAB killi exhibition 2009

## AQUASAUR

*KAB KILLI EXHIBITION 2009*
11-th & 13-th SEPTEMBER, 2009
4-th Convention of Killi Association of Bulgaria
Sofia, National School of Music L. Pipkov
Str. Oborishte, 17


Timetable:
Thursday, 10-th
9.30- Fish reception
18.00- End of Fish reception
18.00- 19.30 Fish Judging

Friday, 11-th
09.30- Opening of KAB Killi Exhibition
09.30- 18.00 Visitors day

Saturday, 12-th
09.30- 18.00- Visitors day
20.0- Dinner, vestivities with KAB Killi Exhibition 
prize- giving 

Sunday, 13-th
12.00- KAB Killi Exhibition 2009 close down
13.00-15.00 Fish auction

Show groups:
1. Big Aphyosemion ( Aphyosemion-Radaella,Callopanchax, Fundulopanchax)
2. Small Aphyosemion ( Aphyosemion,Chromaphyosemion, Diapteron, Kathetys,
Mesoaphyosemion, Scriptaphyosemion)
3. Aplocheilus, Aphyoplatys,Epiplatys, Pachypanchax
4. Rivulus
5. African annuals (Fundulosoma, Nothobranchius, Pronotobranchius)
6. South American Annuals
7. Other killies
8. Breeding groups in all classes

Note: All show fishes will be offered at the auction and all proceeds from the sales will directly benefit KAB.

General rules: 
Fishes must be registered by September, 9-th with e-mail to:
Todor Hristov ( [email protected])
The fishes have to arrive before Wednesday, 9-th and must be shipped to:

By post:
Todor Hristov
1B Journalist Sqr.,ap.8, fl.4
Lozenets Quarter 1164 Sofia
Bulgaria

By EMS:
Hristo Hristov
Prof. Ivan Stranski Str.
Student City- bl.59,entr.G
Magazin Zoomania
1700 Sofia; Bulgaria
mobile phone: +359888310849

You can bring your fishes with you to the convention before 18.00, Thursday, 10-th. 
If not previously registered the fish are accepted only if there is space. 
Any fish arriving late may be accepted but not judged.

Bidding starts at 2 Euros and increases by 1 euro up to 25, then by 3 Euros thereafter. 
The starting price for breeding groups is 5 Euros.

If you have any questions, please contact Todor Metchkov at: [email protected]

*Welcome!*

----------


## AQUASAUR

So, here you can see the results of our KAB Killi Exibition'2009:

http://tsvetkov.be/Killi/KAB_2009.pdf 

... photo-reportage about this event will coming soon...

----------


## AQUASAUR

Let me beginning, may be with the most exciting moment, from our KAB Exhibition...
*The Pair of Gnatholebias zonatus "Villavicencio"*, that was sold at the final auction...for *270 euro!!!*

----------


## AQUASAUR

Continuing with the Fish, won the *1-st place in Group#2 and "The Best of Show":*

*Aphyosemion australe Chocolade*


Here are some other rare and spectacular Killie species,the winners in Group #6 and #7:

*Austrolebias nigripinnis MCL 91-2*




*Lamprichthys tanganicanus*

----------


## AQUASAUR

May be it's time to make a boast of my Killi-Winners in Group #3:
*Aplocheilus panchax CI 2009.W*


And here is a pair of the most pretty Diapterons...unfortunately, which I couldn't bought at the Exhibition auction...
*Diapteron fulgens*

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

Really wonderful photos. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## grouper

Never know killie fish is so beautiful. Stunting :Grin:

----------


## AQUASAUR

I just almost forget to notice the other Handsome ones of our Killi Show - The Nothobranchius:

*Nothobranchius guentheri Zanzibar*


*Nothobranchius malaissei Sange DRCH 2008-06*


*Nothobranchius Rubripinnis*


*Nothobranchius sp. aff. furzeri MZCS 08-108 Save*


*Nothobranchius sp. aff. rachovii MZCS Panda 08-81*


*Nothobranchius rachovii Beira'98*

----------


## AQUASAUR

So, here is my last Killies series from our KAB Killi Exhibition'2009:

*Pachypanchax playfairi*


*Aphanius Mento*


*Aphyosemion decorsei "Kapou" RCA 91/1*


*Scriptaphyosemion schmitti*




*Fundulopanchax ndianus*

----------

